# No more destination in waybill ... until trip begins.



## OldTownSean

Well that just plain sucks .... There are trips I would have canceled but I liked where they were going. Now I'll be canceling more I suppose ... gg once again user!


----------



## LAuberX

If you cancel then you may get an email for "manipulating the surge" even if the rider is 20 minutes away...

It looks so unprofessional for me to see the destination for the first time after the rider is buckled in and waiting for the car to move quickly in the right direction!

I want the destination to show up as soon as I arrive. Who would cancel then? You already drove there, why not take what ever the ride is??

Uber only cares about the customer experience, not the driver losing his ass.


----------



## frndthDuvel

So when are we suppose to check the device? When we are driving down the road? Or check after we start the clock? I usually do not start the clock until I program the navigation which Riders seem to apreciate. When they tell me they already entered it, I tell them we do not see it anymore, likely due to the fact some drivers have been selectively choosing what rides they want due to recent price cuts. I also find it funny that Uber would allow Riders to text us. What, are we suppose to check those texts while we are moving? Is Uber going to pay for that ticket?


----------



## LAuberX

You see the destination "if the rider entered it" AFTER you start the ride (swipe blue to red)

Then you can program your gps, while the customer sits fuming you ain't moving!

Uber ON!


----------



## OldTownSean

I don't like my "partner" (ROFL!!!) withholding information pertaining to my business from me.


----------



## LAuberX

You need to get your mind right Sean. It ain't your business. never was.

Did you vote on a single aspect of the operations?

Maybe your "partner" will send you a link to some training videos so you can "improve", it may help on your path to the light.

Uber ON!


----------



## OldTownSean

LAuberX said:


> You see the destination "if the rider entered it" AFTER you start the ride (swipe blue to red)
> 
> Then you can program your gps, while the customer sits fuming you ain't moving!
> 
> Uber ON!


Luckily I don't need GPS for 95% of my rides.

<---- pro


----------



## LAuberX

L.A. is just too stinking big to know every street and intersection.

I have detailed knowledge of what I know, zero about what I don't know.

GPS helps to fill in the gaps.... My charm helps 'em forget I'm lost.


----------



## SupaJ

When the trip begins you finally see the destination on the map/gps. But the waybill still says 'as directed' - which in Cali is illegal! And yes you can be ticketed for not having proper waybill.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SupaJ said:


> When the trip begins you finally see the destination on the map/gps. But the waybill still says 'as directed' - which in Cali is illegal! And yes you can be ticketed for not having proper waybill.


I left a message at the CPUC 800 number, but of course they have never called back. I think if we could get someone in the CPUC's attention, then maybe we could get Uber to put the address back on the waybill as soon as the ride is accepted, which is as it should be.


----------



## UL Driver SF

LAuberX said:


> You need to get your mind right Sean. It ain't your business. never was.
> 
> Did you vote on a single aspect of the operations?
> 
> Maybe your "partner" will send you a link to some training videos so you can "improve", it may help on your path to the light.
> 
> Uber ON!


Have you ever seen a situation where the independent contractor dictates the terms of the contract?


----------



## OldTownSean

UL Driver SF said:


> Have you ever seen a situation where the independent contractor dictates the terms of the contract?


Why say partners then? Very misleading.


----------



## UL Driver SF

OldTownSean said:


> Why say partners then? Very misleading.


That's what companies call others they do business with these days.


----------



## UberPissed

UL Driver SF said:


> Have you ever seen a situation where the independent contractor dictates the terms of the contract?


Yes. I moonlight during tax time and write my own IC agreement. Terms are negotiated but I ultimatley draft it.


----------



## stuber

OldTownSean said:


> Why say partners then? Very misleading.


Uber HQ has an entire department dedicated to ensuring that all operating procedures and all communications with Customers and Phartners are as obfuscated and misleading as possible. It's called Uber MO.


----------



## MyRedUber

LAuberX said:


> Uber only cares about the customer experience, not the driver losing his ass.


Does the horse care about the chaff bag? No, only about the chaff.


----------



## MyRedUber

UL Driver SF said:


> Have you ever seen a situation where the independent contractor dictates the terms of the contract?


Yes. Every tradesperson who has worked on my house has dictated the terms of our contract. If I don't like the terms, it doesn't put them out of business. They just move on to the next customer.
Uber's Independent Contractors are different.


----------



## Bart McCoy

MyRedUber said:


> Yes. Every tradesperson who has worked on my house has dictated the terms of our contract. If I don't like the terms, it doesn't put them out of business. They just move on to the next customer.
> Uber's Independent Contractors are different.


good one


----------



## LEAFdriver

I don't get it. Once again, Uber takes away the destination from the waybill! What is up with that? Why do they give us a little taste of how great life could be with being able to see the destination and then wham! They take it away again. What is up with that? I knew not to get too happy this time because they did this exact same thing just a few months ago. This is like Chinese water torture!


----------



## Bart McCoy

pretty sure it was a tech guy drunk at the wheel that allowed it to happen
he probably just sobered up and now no more destination again


----------



## BloomfieldUber

LAuberX said:


> You need to get your mind right Sean. It ain't your business. never was.
> 
> Did you vote on a single aspect of the operations?
> 
> Maybe your "partner" will send you a link to some training videos so you can "improve", it may help on your path to the light.
> 
> Uber ON!


Where can you find these training videos?


----------



## LEAFdriver

I just gave my 7th ride on Lyft yesterday....and right there....after you accept the ride...is the destination!!!!  
I blocked out the pick up for privacy reasons...but there it is: *Destination*! I didn't even have to text or call the rider first!

*NOW WHY CAN'T UBER DO THIS*????????????


----------



## cleansafepolite

UL Driver SF said:


> Have you ever seen a situation where the independent contractor dictates the terms of the contract?


yes it happens all the time in construction, before working on a project the forman is given deadlines and a budget. He has a right to negotiate, and even after accepting a project he has leeway to shift things around, when quoting a price he gives an estimate that is not set in stone. Anyone who has had an extension added on to thier homes knows that nothing is set, In fact one would say that the independent contractor has the advantage in this scenerio.


----------



## Greguzzi

Leafdriver:

How long before Lyft corrects this, now that you have posted it in the open? Did you really have to do this? Take it down, please. Share these things privately.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Greguzzi said:


> Leafdriver:
> 
> How long before Lyft corrects this, now that you have posted it in the open? Did you really have to do this? Take it down, please.


Yeah this allows cherry picking, im sure Lyft doesnt allow this


----------



## LEAFdriver

Greguzzi said:


> Leafdriver:
> 
> How long before Lyft corrects this, now that you have posted it in the open? Did you really have to do this? Take it down, please.





Bart McCoy said:


> Yeah this allows cherry picking, im sure Lyft doesnt allow this


I'm assuming you guys are just being funny? Hard to tell....unless neither of you are Lyft drivers? 

It's there....on purpose....plain for all to see! BTW, this was only my 6th Lyft pax....never bothered looking for a destination before this...just assumed they were the same as Uber. But apparently....they give you the destination.

Lyft drivers: Is this new?


----------



## Greguzzi

No, we are not being funny. Take it down, or you risk ruining this for all of us. That is what this whole thread is about: Some idiots posted publicly about the same feature in Uber. Don't be the idiot to ruin it all for Lyft drivers.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Greguzzi said:


> No, we are not being funny. Take it down, or you risk ruining this for all of us. That is what this whole thread is about: Some idiots posted publicly about the same feature in Uber. Don't be the idiot to ruin it all for Lyft drivers.


This is not there by accident! If this is something new on Lyft, then they are apparently trying to entice more Uber drivers over to Lyft! 

Seems like a good strategy to me!


----------



## Greguzzi

I never said it was there by accident. Be smart and take down your screenshots and edit your post.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Greguzzi said:


> I never said it was there by accident. Be smart and take down your screenshots and edit your post.


I don't think you are understanding what I'm saying. I'm not saying that you thought I posted this by accident-

I'm saying:
Lyft knows full well that this is up there!!!!!!!!!! There are GRAPHICS and everything!!!!!!!!!
Someone designed this and PUT it there.....it is NOT an accident like we can typically expect from the incompetent Uber App designers!


----------



## Greguzzi

Good lord. As much as I hate working for these companies, I hate being associated with the morons who drive for these companies even more. 

I understand what you are saying, but you do not understand what you are doing. 

When a million people like you get ahold of this info and start canceling based on it, how long do you think it will be before passengers stop inputting this information? Take it down and share it privately and sparingly. Or ruin a good thing for us all and reap the karma that comes with it.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Greguzzi said:


> Good lord. As much as I hate working for these companies, I hate being associated with the morons who drive for these companies even more.
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but you do not understand what you are doing.
> 
> *When a million people like you get ahold of this info *and start canceling based on it, how long do you think it will be before passengers stop inputting this information? Take it down and share it privately and sparingly. Or ruin a good thing for us all and reap the karma that comes with it.


I respect your OPINION. I'd appreciate the same respect. I didn't call _you_ a moron, did I? 

I beg to differ. This is not something that you might accidentally get 'ahold of' as you imply. It is RIGHT THERE....asking to be clicked on. This is NOT a hidden piece of technical info. *It is there for a reason. *

I also feel it's a GOOD thing to KNOW your pax destination ahead of time....for MANY reasons! You call it 'cherry picking'....I call it necessary information. Maybe you are unaware of this little fact, but not all people 'cherry pick' for LONG rides only!

As a matter of fact, almost every day, with UBER....I have to turn down a trip going to the airport. But only after texting back and forth with the pax first....which is irritating to BOTH of us. When we were able to see the destination in the waybill there for a week or so, when I saw it was the airport, I canceled right away....knowing it would be to the benefit of the pax to get a driver willing to take them as quickly as possible.
Now, with the way it is on UBER again.....its back to: Call or text the pax. Hope they reply...and then cancel or proceed to pick them up.
If it's the start of my shift...and the weather is good...I'm all for doing a nice long airport run. But more times than not, it comes at the end of my shift....OR...when it starts raining or snowing heavily.

So, I applaud LYFT for taking this OBVIOUSLY INTENTIONAL move by placing a button, right there on the trip screen that you can CLICK ON to see the destination.

Sorry you think it is unintentional. But, for all intents and purposes....I don't agree with you.


----------



## Greguzzi

I don't disagree with your desire to know a destination before you start a trip. I insist upon it myself. That said, only bad will come of your posting this. Do you really think you are the first to discover this and that you will get praise and a cookie for revealing it? What? You think the moron who revealed the info about the Uber Waybill deserves a cookie, too? And the bad will effect you, too. Show that you really aren't a moron by taking down the screenshots and editing your post. Did you not notice that this whole thread was necessary because someone like you made the very same post you made about Uber? Wise up.


----------



## LEAFdriver

_(BTW, did YOU notice this thread was started in 2014?) _

Go *HERE* in case you are having a hard time understanding the point I'm making. 
This has obviously been available since last MONTH. December 2015!

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-rider-destination.49116/*


----------



## Greguzzi

There are no limits to human stupidity.

This was started in 2014 because the Waybill thing started in 2014, then disappeared because of a thread here, strangely re-emerged late last year, and then was pulled again early this year because of a dumb-ass spreading the word.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

OldTownSean said:


> Well that just plain sucks .... There are trips I would have canceled but I liked where they were going. Now I'll be canceling more I suppose ... gg once again user!


Bummer. I feel you.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Greguzzi said:


> There are no limits to human stupidity.
> 
> This was started in 2014 because the Waybill thing started in 2014, then disappeared because of a thread here, strangely re-emerged late last year, and then was pulled again early this year because of a dumb-ass spreading the word.


Agreed.

(Edited out info that should not be on UP.)


----------



## Greguzzi

I'm convinced Leafdriver is an Uber shill sent here to expose this glitch, so Lyft takes away the feature for non-pool rides, so there are no advantages to running Lyft. The alternative explanation is far, far worse.


----------

